# Miami Suspect Gets Away In Detective's Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Courtesy of NBC6.net










Courtesy of NBC6.net

*Story by nbc6.net*

Police in Miami are looking for a man they handcuffed on Thursday morning but who managed to get away in a detective's car.

Miami-Dade police later found the unmarked police car, but the suspect was still missing.

Images 

Carlos Garay, 34, was arrested on Thursday morning on sexual battery charges. Authorities said he was wanted in two sexual batteries that took place in southwestern Miami-Dade County between September and December 2005.

Somehow, after the arrest Garay got in the front seat of the car and drove off.

Miami-Dade police Detective Nelda Fonticiella said it is standard procedure for police to leave keys in their car while holding prisoners in the back because leaving them outside in the heat tends to aggravate the situation.

"There is a possibility that the handcuff key was inside the key ring," said Alvaro Zabaleta, of the Miami-Dade police.

Officers found the car abandoned at Green Briar Apartments in the area of Southwest 97th Avenue and 20 Terrace and set up a perimeter, which was later taken down.

"We have located the vehicle. The vehicle has been abandoned. We have set up a perimeter. We have choppers in the air. We have officers on foot also. We have undercover vehicles searching the area, and at this point we're hoping for the community to also help out, so that way they can join the force and try to apprehend the subject," Zabaleta said.

"They came into my room and they looked into my closet," said Alys Palacios, whose home was searched.

Police continued a door-to-door search in the area on Thursday afternoon. Police said Thursday night that they found 50 marijuana plants in the suspect's garage.

Police said a firearm was inside the car that Garay stole and it was recovered when the car was found, but authorities still consider Garay to be armed and dangerous.

"Whether he has a firearm or not, he is going to be considered a dangerous person because of the crime he's committed," Zabaleta said.

Garay is accused of two rapes between September and December 2005.

Garay is described as a white man who is 5 feet 8 inches tall and weighs 220 pounds. He has black hair, brown eyes, a thin beard and a medium to heavy build, police said. He was last seen wearing a white shirt and black shorts.

Miami-Dade police said Garay has a long criminal history, including arrests for alleged aggravated assault, grand theft, sexual battery, burglary and firearms violations.

"You can tell from his criminal past that he is very familiar with the criminal justice system. We are hoping to get him into custody as soon as possible. We are asking residents to be very cautious of their surroundings, especially in that area," Fonticiella said.

The detective whose cruiser was stolen could possibly face disciplinary action depending on the outcome of the investigation, NBC 6's Amara Sohn reported.

Anyone who sees Garay should call Miami-Dade Crime Stoppers at (305) 471-TIPS.

Copyright 2006 by NBC6.net. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

